# How to remove front seat headrests on the Tiguan?



## petik (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey everyone, apologies if this is an already answered question. I am new to both this forum and vw's. 
I purchased a 2010 Tiguan SEL a few weeks ago and also bought Wet Okole neoprene seat covers for it. I tried installing the covers but ran into a snag. In order to get the seat covers on, I need to remove the headrests first.
The rear headrests came right off when i pushed in the side of the ring at the base of the headrest (on the seat).
The fronts have a button in the side of the headrest which, when depressed, will allow the headrest to slide up and down, but not completely out.
I read a few posts about other vw's that there is a pinhole in the base of the headrest to insert a needle or other narrow tool, but I can't find anything like this on my Tig. 
Any ideas on what I need to do to get the headrests off? Thanks!


----------



## petik (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: How to remove front seat headrests on the Tiguan? (petik)*

bump, anyone?


----------

